# Blow Dryers



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So I guess my questions keep rolling in 

I need to get a dryer for my kids to use on their 4-H goats. Last year a friend let them borrow her version of a dryer - it was a vaccum/blower from Harbor Freight. It did a really good job, didn't get them real dry, but dry enough.

I have a budget for this, and need something that will last.

Other than the one I mentioned above, these are pet dryers I found on line in my price range

http://www.amazon.com/B-Air-Dryers-...&ie=UTF8&qid=1429597968&sr=1-5&keywords=dryer

I like this one
http://www.amazon.com/XPOWER-Pet-Dr...&ie=UTF8&qid=1429598464&sr=1-6&keywords=dryer

http://www.amazon.com/Force-Command...&ie=UTF8&qid=1429598662&sr=1-3&keywords=dryer

This is exactly like the one we used last year
http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-...qid=1429599089&sr=8-10&keywords=vacuum+blower

Thanks for any help. I've never used any pet dryers, so I just don't know much about them. My kids will be showing 8-10 goats this summer, 3-4 will be shaved down <wethers/commercial doe>.


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

If I were you with that many goats I would go ahead and bite the bullet and spend the $300 it costs for the Dryer from Sullivan Show Supply, itll outlast any of those your looking into


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's a really nice used one in your state even!

http://lexington.craigslist.org/grd/4986505327.html


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I meant to post that we got one! A friend of a friend had one and sold it to us! I believe it's a circuiteer, it's super nice! She sold it to me for $150, and it looks to be exactly like this one:
http://www.texasshowsupply.com/BLOWERS.htm

I washed a few goats a couple of weeks ago and it worked great for drying them, I was very impressed!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome! That's an awesome price for one.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm a dog groomer (well retired but I still have all my toys!), I have the K9-II and I use it on the goats and I LOVE it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We'll be giving the blow dryer a workout next weekend - kids have their first goat show of the season with the market wethers/commercial doe. I also got back a pair of clippers and some blades, couldn't get the clippers to work last summer, apparently I lost the end cap on the blades when I took them apart to clean! Geesh! So happy the clippers work, as I bought another pair, maybe this clipping stuff will go faster now that we have 2 pairs! 
My son can clip his own wethers, but my daughters need help. I am hoping to teach them how to do it  
The dryer is very strong/powerful, so I'll have to teach my oldest 2 how to use it, and to be very careful.


----------

